# Anyone 40 yrs+ and just TTC Naturally?



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Just wondering if there are any other like minded souls out there, who are TTC at 40yrs +, but who have not / will not be in the future, be going down the IVF route?

I'm too overwirght for IVF and finding losing the weight a real struggle, (comfort eating doesn't help!).
Plus having conceived naturally 4 times in the past, (all ending in m/c), I'd like to try and fall naturally again - but sadly it doesn't seem to be happening 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Tamsin,

Just wanted to say good luck with trying naturally, I believe its the best way for your body if you can. I did try for 2.5 years but didn't even get a late period so it wasn't going to happen for me. 

Even if you can't lose loads of weight, and I see loads of  pregnant ladies on the way to my IVF unit ( walking past the maternity one !) who are very large so I don't always buy the BMI thing - you can do some good dietary changes- the zita west book and probably her website has some really good suggestions. I couldn't believe the impact that caffeine and ibuprofen has on fertility and I've been slugging both for years ! As you'll have seen from my posting I also tried acupuncture, which wasn't cheap but was paid for in the main by the Westfield scheme. Re treatment and BMI, because I was self funding it never came up and I was worried as I'm not sure but I think I must be about 30 and should be 25 ish as a max so you might want to check out another clinic.

You have been pregnant before and you can do it again..........

Best of luck 

Dee x  :0)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Dee,

Thanks for your reply!

I was interested in what you said about 'caffeine and ibuprofen' having an effect on fertility - what exactly do they do then if you have them?

I know my weight 'could' be an issue, although, I've been more or less the same weight since I started TTC and it was never a problem in the early days, i.e. was falling PG quite quickly eac time!  My BMI is nearer 42!  I do feel unfit and would worry if i did become pregnant, how I'd fair physically, and so am hoping that I can find the willpower and determination to stick to a diet and fitness regime, although it's not easy, as i have a lot of emotional issues, that always seem to thwart it!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Tamsin,

Apparently caffeine can affect your general fertility not just in coffee, but coke, chocolate etc. Ok in moderation but better avoided- there is a study that shows that any more than 1 cup of coffee a day can have a significant effect on the time it takes to concieve. Ibuprofen affects the thickness of your womb lining over time,which as we all know needs to be thick and juicy for implantation. Some other pain killers have the same effect so paracetomol is the best option for pain relief when necessary.

Good luck

Dee x


----------

